# Lawn mower troubleshooting



## Frontier2104 (Jul 16, 2012)

Have a JD Ztrac mower, while cutting grass the electric PTO stopped working. Investigating the issue revealed the two wires from the clutch going to the PTO electric switch were melted. The clutch seems to have been working fine. What would cause the two wires from the PTO clutch to melt?


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

My first thought is one of the wires rubbed against something causing a short. Check to be sure nothing is getting pinched or rubbing against a moving part which could cause it.


----------



## Cedarwerks (Jun 13, 2014)

Or the clutch is bad and is shorted out internally and is cause it to draw too many amps. thus melting the wires. if you have a multi meter set it to ohms and check the ohms on the clutch. if it says 0 you may have a bad clutch.


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

Cedarwerks said:


> Or the clutch is bad and is shorted out internally and is cause it to draw too many amps. thus melting the wires. if you have a multi meter set it to ohms and check the ohms on the clutch. if it says 0 you may have a bad clutch.


I just replaced mine the insulation on the clutch coil burned off. I put a new one on myself, but the clutch isn't cheap.


----------



## Frontier2104 (Jul 16, 2012)

Cedarwerks said:


> Or the clutch is bad and is shorted out internally and is cause it to draw too many amps. thus melting the wires. if you have a multi meter set it to ohms and check the ohms on the clutch. if it says 0 you may have a bad clutch.


Correct you are

Zero ohms


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

You may already realize this but just FYI: The resistance of the coil will be very low (2 to 4 ohms) and will need to be checked with a very good analog set to probably the lowest scale or a digital meter. If the coil has two wires, I would also check from each to the coils metal case to see if it went to ground. The wiring in the coil is very small and insulated with varnish, if it burnt up I expect you would be able to smell it.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

If your battery isn't holding a full charge,it's hard on the clutch.They slip and get hot enough to melt the wires.Most of the time the mower will start ok after setting all night with a good battery,but if it's not charging back with enough voltage,your clutch is suffering and will get red hot.Been there 2 times at around 300 bucks each,with me doing the labor.There needs to be a better volt meter on them,more like an automotve guage.


----------

